# Notice: Forum Policy Change



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2006)

Registration for this site is now restricted to 16 years old or older.

In addition, birthdates are now a required profile field. They will be used soley to check for age policy compliance. 

We apologize for this change.


----------



## Drac (Sep 26, 2006)

No problems....


----------



## Kacey (Sep 26, 2006)

Works for me.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 26, 2006)

Makes sense.  You going to grandfather the current under-16 crowd?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2006)

There are 3 or 4 currently grandfathered in.  As long as their accounts stay active, they'll be ok.


----------



## dubljay (Sep 26, 2006)

16? aw crap that means i'm out.. lol i have the mental capacity of a 2 year old.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 26, 2006)

works for me


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 26, 2006)

Great job Bob I agree with the 16 being the limit here.
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you, Bob.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Sep 27, 2006)

Full support on this policy, Bob.  Well done.

*-GARRY  *


----------



## Carol (Sep 27, 2006)

What everyone else said.  Well done.   :asian:


----------



## Manzyberranzan (Sep 27, 2006)

My mental age is 16, so I just barely fit in!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 27, 2006)

I think that it is good policy as well!


----------



## The Master (Sep 27, 2006)

No kids. Good.
Some topics are simply not good for them to see until later in life when they can better understand.  Easier this way, not as much need to be politically correct when talking.


----------



## exile (Sep 27, 2006)

The Master said:


> No kids. Good.
> Some topics are simply not good for them to see until later in life when they can better understand.  Easier this way, not as much need to be politically correct when talking.



For example, not having to explain to them how The Master takes over people's bodies when his old one gets too old, and then takes off in his tardis before anyone knows what happened to the poor victim... way too scary!

that takes me _way_ back...

welcome to MT---

`The Doctor' ;-)


----------



## The Master (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 28, 2006)

The Master said:


> Thank you


 
Yes, thank you, Bob.


----------



## BrandiJo (Sep 29, 2006)

sounds good to me ​


----------



## Sam (Sep 29, 2006)

I would like to point out that this will hardly stop anyone... I remember past members mentioning other site's said they were 14 because it wouldnt let them join otherwise... All they have to do is change the birthdate they register with when it tells them they can't register.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 29, 2006)

Sam said:


> I would like to point out that this will hardly stop anyone... I remember past members mentioning other site's said they were 14 because it wouldnt let them join otherwise... All they have to do is change the birthdate they register with when it tells them they can't register.



You're right - but it will protect Bob and the site _legally_ because he is taking steps to prevent minors under 16 from joining, which, for exactly the reasons you state, is the only thing he can do, unless he wants to start requiring identification, which gets tricky for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Bob.  That makes things quite a bit easier here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2006)

They lie, they get found, they get banned and their ISP notified.


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 6, 2006)

Very good.
Are the opposite expected if it is true?

edit; I am barely over the limit you have set. 
Lucky!


----------

